# Exercise advice?



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi folks. One thing I want to do this year for myself and my marriage is lose a little weight.

Actually overall I'm not in too bad of shape but I have the old Buddha belly. Now here is the bigger problem (and yes they are probably just excuses).

1. I don't really have a clue what to do to focus on the belly fat.
2. Time is a major problem. I have at least a 1.5 hr commute to work both ways and I am a lousy morning person.
3. And this is the worst. I really despise exercise. Not that I hate exertion, I just find exercising to be excruciatingly boring. 

It actually kind of sucks because I have the ideal body type to have some decent mass if I lifted weights but I think I would rather get my wisdom teeth extracted.. 

I've thought about trying something like the Wii Fit or something more interactive. Any of you have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Hi folks. One thing I want to do this year for myself and my marriage is lose a little weight.
> 
> Actually overall I'm not in too bad of shape but I have the old Buddha belly. Now here is the bigger problem (and yes they are probably just excuses).
> 
> ...


I started taking Judo lessons at my local YMCA last fall. Its challenging and interesting. But a class like that could be a problem given your commute time.

I use the Wii Fit too, but mostly because it tracks my weight and there is an activity log that helps me track any/all workouts that I do. So I guess I use it mostly for motivation. The Wii Fit by itself probably won't do much for you - but if you can only get to a gym twice a week, its a decent compliment.

I've heard great things about the P90x workout DVDs.


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I'm not a man but I am very into fitness so I might have a few suggestions for you.
I love working out but I also get bored easily. I have found doing stuff that's fun and mixing it up a lot works best for me.
We get the whole family out to play and go hiking etc...when we can. I work full time and go to school and coach soccer so my time is also limited. I usually work out during my lunch hour. If that's possible for you a couple days a week it's an idea. I also like doing videos such as P90X or Insanity. P90X is great for men who want to lift weights and bulk up or if you just want to get tone. Both workouts have some good ab workouts. However in order to lose bellyfat one thing you have to do is control the diet. Stay away from a lot of starchy and sugary foods. That's way easier said than done for me. So definitely have to do cardio as well. Crunches won't do any good if you aren't doing something to burn off the fat first. I find circuit training and intervals are best to keep you from getting bored. Take up a new sport once or twice a week to keep you active so you are burning calories but having fun doing it. 
good luck.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks. Actually my girls gymnastics coaches have the Insanity workout and I thought about trying that.

And yes, that's a problem for me too, I will die without my bread and pasta!  So I definitely need some cardio, will Insanity give that? I don't really care too much about bulking up at this point in my life, I really just want to get to a maintainable weight and hopefully get some more energy.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Hi folks. One thing I want to do this year for myself and my marriage is lose a little weight.
> 
> Actually overall I'm not in too bad of shape but I have the old Buddha belly. Now here is the bigger problem (and yes they are probably just excuses).
> 
> 1. I don't really have a clue what to do to focus on the belly fat.


Spot reduction or losing weight from a specific body part is a myth. You can do sit ups til the cows come home. You will have strong abs, but won't focus weight loss.



> 2. Time is a major problem. I have at least a 1.5 hr commute to work both ways and I am a lousy morning person.


My husband does crossfit

Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness

Many of these workouts are very fast. They are weights done for time, so you get cardio and weight bang for your buck. It is NOT a body builder workout but a functional workout. I don't do it cuz it is just too brutal!



> 3. And this is the worst. I really despise exercise. Not that I hate exertion, I just find exercising to be excruciatingly boring.
> 
> It actually kind of sucks because I have the ideal body type to have some decent mass if I lifted weights but I think I would rather get my wisdom teeth extracted..
> 
> ...


Check out crossfit, see if that suits.

You CAN lose weight with just diet as well. I have done it many times. I use fatsecret and sync it with my Driod.

Good luck!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Where exercise is concerned, I have a very simple philosophy:
Something is always better than nothing.

Meaning that fitness is a double-edged sword for many people. If they can't 'commit' to it, they figure it isn't worth doing at all.

Doesn't matter if you only have 30 minutes, three times a week, or if you have 90 minutes every day. Take advantage of 
whatever time you have available. 

Also, take advantage of the little things. Use stairs instead of elevators and escalators. Walk if you have the opportunity.
Choose seltzer or water over soda. Simply be aware of what is in the food you consume. Have an apple and a banana instead of a donut. Have a turkey Subway sub instead of McD's extra value meal.
Google "Eat This, Not That" Great substitution suggestions from David Zinczenko, editor of Men's Health. He also has a series of books called 
"The Abs Diet". They are very, very good. It hooks people with it's goal of results in 6 weeks, but it emphasizes lifestyle over dieting.

Make no mistake, you only get results - maximum results from modifying both your activity level and what you are putting in your mouth. Doing only one of those things generally only gets you mediocre results and plenty of frustration.

If you bore easily from exercise than I would highly recommend circuit training.
Circuit training combines both resistance training and cardio by keeping your heart rate elevated.
A circuit training session should be at least 20 minutes and never longer than 40. Circuit training for 30 minutes 3 times a week, combined with modifying your eating habits WILL ABSOLUTELY get you results.

It also doesn't much matter when you exercise, morning, midday, evening. What matters is that you are doing it.

I have no reservations about recommending the guidelines in the Abs Diet along with circuit training. 

Other suggestions:

P90X - this program is geared towards working out from home. Be advised, this generally requires about 50 minutes, and is intense. However, it is by far,
one of, if not the, best home workout program I have ever seen. Plenty of information online about this program as well.

Any questions, be happy to answer them. Good luck.


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Insanity will definitely give you the cardio you need. It's not for the faint of heart though. Be prepared to sweat and be sore. 
The good thing is that it's not a long workout. Most you can do in 40 minutes or less. I started out with P90X last spring and got pretty good results but felt like I wanted more cardio so I started insanity. Now I have been mixing up the two some. I will do Insanity one day and do the P90X weight training and abs the next. Keeps me from getting bored and kicks my butt. If you haven't been active in awhile I would suggest starting slow and working up to it so you don't get discouraged. Nothing worse than going all out the first couple of days then being too sore to move for a week after. Also Deejo had good advice about something being better than nothing. Make an extra effort to take the stairs or walk around the block at lunch etc...The more you do little things like that the more you will find yourself wanting to be more active.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh one thing to note about cardio vs weights. Cardio burns calories. Building lean muscle mass increases your at rest caloric burn. So having a workout routine that includes weight training is very useful for weight loss.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I would suggest P90X, my husband and I did it. It really does work to transform flab to lean muscle and in a short time. We did it for 90 days and I think we'll do it again in February together to get ready for sun. Neither of us were really overweight either but we had flab that wouldn't budge and from totally different areas on our body. P90X worked on all. If you don't like exercise, that's OK too because it's quick and you can always fit it in. Even if you cut out the longer tapes on days you're feeling tired. There are a variety of tapes you can choose from and it covers everything from short sprints to yoga.

P90X Workout - P90X Extreme Home Fitness Workout Program - P90X Reviews - Beachbody.com

The only thing I will say is that I normally do about an hour of cardio/half hour of weights 5 days a week and was in shape at the the time of trying it. My husband wasn't in as good of shape but he still stuck with it and got the results.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Oh one thing to note about cardio vs weights. Cardio burns calories. Building lean muscle mass increases your at rest caloric burn. So having a workout routine that includes weight training is very useful for weight loss.


no truer words were spoken. there is no easy way to stay in shape.It needs to be part of your life style to work well.


now with that being said you don't have to be a zelot about it. but I would bet after you get in shape and feel how good you feel and all the good stuff you can eat you will be hooked for life.

my advise would be to start off slow. in my poinion starting off to fast will make you sore and then its harder to keep it going if your in pain.

I haven't exercized in 1 yaer and although I have only gained about 5 lbs I feel like crap. I don't sleep as good have more aches and pains and not up to snuff in the bedroom (wink).

This is what I do to get started again.

1. first week 3 set of 10 push up, 3 set of 10 squats/deep knee bends.small and large arm circles. and some simple stretches for your legs.do these at least 3 time a week. I konw it sounds whimpy but you got to prep your body for exercize 

2. 2nd week continue the first week schedule and add some cardio maybe jumping rope or taking a brisk walk at least 15 mins.

3. after 2 weeks you should be ready to start some weight resistance training. (it is not nessary to use weights to do this you could sub push up for bench press and pull up for curls etc.

listen its not rocket science read your body when you do a new exercize pay attention to where you feel it and add as you go.

try to push your self as your strength builds just going through the motions will only get you so far.

the most important part is to be conistant with your work out try very hard not to skip any.Some of my best work out are when I didn't feel like it when I started but thought I just do the bare mim and then when I got started I got into it and it turns out to be a very good one and I'm always glad I started it.

as you get in better shape you could do weights/resistant training every other day and cardio on the off day.

hope i helped. Now its time to start getting in shape my self good luck.

p.s. diet would be best to slow down on the carbs


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks again folks. One thing I forgot to mention is that we have a weight system in the basement. So would I be better off something like 3 days doing something like P90X or Insanity and then the weights the other 2 days or should it be the other way around? Or is that too much to start? (Obviously I have to start off somewhat light on both, though again, I am not in that bad of shape..  )

And I will check out the Abs diet, thanks!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

P90X is a complete system, as I understand it with diet and workout routines that are prescribed. And it is not expensive. If it were *me* having sunk money into it, I would squeeze every nickle's worth out of it and do it the way it is prescribed.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Thanks again folks. One thing I forgot to mention is that we have a weight system in the basement. So would I be better off something like 3 days doing something like P90X or Insanity and then the weights the other 2 days or should it be the other way around? Or is that too much to start? (Obviously I have to start off somewhat light on both, though again, I am not in that bad of shape..  )
> 
> And I will check out the Abs diet, thanks!


I can vouch that P90X is hard enough on its own. In fact, I'm thinking the weights would seem easy after doing P90X. It is a tough workout, no doubt. I've never done Insanity so can't give any advice on that.

When I started getting in shape I began with Hip Hop Abs and that was a few years ago. I looooved it but it was very easy and a great starter. It was basically just dancing that incorporated ab flexing. I've also done Turbo Jam which was more challenging but equally enjoyable and a great starter. These two might be considered more girly but I did enjoy both.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh God, Trenton you just sent me in the way back machine. Years ago I was in TERRIBLE shape, smoking and the whole works. I started with Paula Abdul dance video! Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Oh God, Trenton you just sent me in the way back machine. Years ago I was in TERRIBLE shape, smoking and the whole works. I started with Paula Abdul dance video! Gotta start somewhere!


Ha! Yes, after my three were born and my oldest was about 1, I took a look at myself in the mirror and thought...how did this happen to my body?! Ahhhhhh! I had no idea how my husband still found me attractive and how our sex life didn't take a dive.

I got up and started doing Hip Hop abs and with each month that passed...I felt like I was reclaiming what was mine but sooooo neglected.

You do Zumba at all? It's the biggest rage at the gym I'm at but I've never done a group exercise class since I'm pretty much an exercise loaner who blasts the music in her ears but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am going to Zumba tonight, in fact. I like it, but it is not a hard workout. I am currently not able to do a lot of the stuff that IS since I have not gotten cleared from surgery. I am going to ashtanga yoga tomorrow which will be good. Soon I will be able to resume running and weights. West African dance is really fun and hard.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> 2. Time is a major problem. I have at least a 1.5 hr commute to work both ways and I am a lousy morning person.


Hop on a train, saves fuel too. There's nice pull bars here on Sydney trains don't know about where you live, populated trains though - problem. 1.5 hrs is a long commute.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> I am going to Zumba tonight, in fact. I like it, but it is not a hard workout. I am currently not able to do a lot of the stuff that IS since I have not gotten cleared from surgery. I am going to ashtanga yoga tomorrow which will be good. Soon I will be able to resume running and weights. West African dance is really fun and hard.


I think I'm going to try a class. Hope you're back to your normal self soon! I'm not that coordinated so I'm not too sure a hard dance routine like West African dance would work for me.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Speaking of the Wii, we got the Just Dance 2 game for the girls at Christmas. I had a lot of fun "trying" to dance - and my girls got a really good laugh out of watching me. Point is, I think I did a lot more sweating with that game than I ever have with the Wii Fit.

Plus, with all my great new dance moves, I'm ready to hit the clubs!!!


----------



## Bad News (Nov 4, 2010)

OP what's your BMI?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I know you asked about exercise advice in particular, but...

I lost 55 pounds in 2009, over a period of about 5 months. The first thing I did was control my eating. Tracking everything I ate, and figuring out the biggest offenders. For example, my morning coffee with cream and sugar was almost 300 calories. Then I'd have a can of pop for lunch. Between the two, that's almost 500 calories per day, which is equivalent to 1 pound per week of lost weight. 

I also started watching my portions. Eliminating second helpings for supper, watching (and measuring) the "suggested servings" on packages of food, etc... All this helped cut my caloric intake down to a reasonable level. A lot of people start exercising, but if they're not careful, it's very easy to eat it all back.

At the same time, I started an exercise program. Started with swimming 3x a week, for 45 minutes. Then threw in some biking and weight training. And after that running. That got a little carried away; I was doing two workouts a day most days. But it sure helped cut the weight down.

Now, I have dropped the biking, swimming, and weights, and simply run. Usually, it's an hour per day, 5 days a week, and 2 to 3 hours on Sunday. It burns about 7000 calories per week, which lets me eat pretty much whatever I like, as long as I watch the portions.

I took most of the month of December off running due to an injury, but by watching my portions, I was still able to keep my weight stable. So basically, my point of all this is that it's just as important, or even more important, to watch what you eat, rather than just adding in exercise. My advice might be different if you were just wanting to get "healthy", as in, you wanted to be able to play soccer with the kids without getting short of breath. That was my original goal; I never intended to lose weight. That was just a nice side effect.

My $0.02. I've heard good things about both the Insanity and P90X programs. If you want something you can do on your own time and don't feel like running, I'd give one of those two a whirl.

C


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Kudos to you PBear. That is truly inspiring.

Must confess, I have no idea what the hell Zumba is. I thought it was one of those things babies sit in ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Technology is really advancing, I'm actually hoping to get into Guitar Hero one day with my daughter once she grows up - I've never had time during my childhood to learn any musical instruments - have to relive it with my kid!

Sorry, off topic >.<


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Technology is really advancing, I'm actually hoping to get into Guitar Hero one day with my daughter once she grows up - I've never had time during my childhood to learn any musical instruments - have to relive it with my kid!
> 
> Sorry, off topic >.<


Actually, why not learn now?

Saw a "headline" article on MSN this morning about how playing music relieves stress - and stress leads to fatigue.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Because a part of me wants to be a newbie like my daughter when she starts. >.<!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Kudos to you PBear. That is truly inspiring.
> 
> Must confess, I have no idea what the hell Zumba is. I thought it was one of those things babies sit in ...


I think you're referring to the Bumbo? heh


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Random Dude, I'm a HUGE fan of guitar hero, band hero, rockband, you name it. In our family we can play for hours. The guitar is not like playing an actual guitar at all though. If you play guitar, learning how to play guitar hero can be frustrating because finger coordination required is not even close. The drums on the other hand, oh love, love, loooove the drums but I think they are the hardest to do in band hero. On difficult they're near impossible for me.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

nice777guy,

Too funny, I was just thinking the same thing. My girls got Just Dance 2 also. In fact my wife just came upstairs saying she got her exercise for tonight.. 

Whoever mentioned the train. There is no station anywhere near me and I have to drive into Philadelphia.

Bad News,

No freakin clue, probably high. I'm 5'10 and around 212 lbs. It sounds huge but I actually carry my weight pretty well for some reason. I actually look kind of freaky if I get at or under 180. I'm kind of the short/stocky type.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> nice777guy,
> 
> Too funny, I was just thinking the same thing. My girls got Just Dance 2 also. In fact my wife just came upstairs saying she got her exercise for tonight..
> 
> ...


Your BMI, a simple one on an easy online calculator is 30.4

Your BMI

If you want to get in shape you'll most likely try a thousand things until you find something you enjoy. The Wii and now that Xbox has kinect, are great ways to have fun and burn those calories. Why not combine that with the weights you currently have?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm going to be a contrarian here and advise against PX-90 350.54 Space Modulator Workout.

Here's why: I think it's too much of a leap and you'll get discouraged, yes, even though all of these tapes start off slow. Those tapes are meant for someone with already the mental disipline to train.

If you tell me that exercise is a chore, a drag, a total bummer for you, I think the first thing you honestly need to do (and don't laugh) is exercise your brain.

Studies show that people actually start thinking about losing weight for about a month before they delve into it. They fantasize, plan, visualize.

So. . .in the next month, I think you should just spend some time thinking about it. Watch some inspiring movies like Rocky, Rudy, and Karate Kid. Download inspiring music like Chariots of Fire and Theme to Rocky.

Learn to embrace the pain that comes with training.

Finally set a goal and you can share it with the forum - Run a 5K by October, Bench 200, whatever Bucket Goal you've had floating around in the back of your head.

I think just dancing around in place works fine for a lot of women, who often see exercising as a social outlet as well as physical, but not for men so much. You are a warrior. Scream like a warrior. You are Man. 

Go into training.



> 3. And this is the worst. I really despise exercise. Not that I hate exertion, I just find exercising to be excruciatingly boring.


*In drill instructor voice*

You know what I found excruciatingly boring?

SOME GUY WHO IS COMPLAINING ABOUT BEING A GELATINOUS BLOB AND THAT EXERCISE IS SUPPOSED TO BE EXCITING EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!!! SHALL I BRING A TV ALONG FOR YOUR JOG IN FRONT OF YOUR TREADMILL? CAN I BRING IN SOME DANCERS TO ENTERTAIN YOU? MAYBE I CAN HAVE SOME OF THE FORUM REGULARS TYPE NAMBY-PAMBY MOTIVATIONS TO YOU WHILE YOU LIFT SOME WEIGHTS? WOULD THAT BE GOOD FOR YOU? HUH? WOULD IT?

YA JACKWAGON!!!!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha, ah yes it would be nice to have the ol' Drill Instructor around to kick my ass still wouldn't it?? 

BTW, total side note but **** Armey was at my graduation from boot camp in San Diego. He was a former Marine Corps drill instructor.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am slim and sexy, please don't hate me! 

My trick, eat a lot of fruit and vegetables, a lot, and less meat and bread. 

Losing weight by eating fruit, delicious and healthy.................


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Kudos to you PBear. That is truly inspiring.
> 
> Must confess, I have no idea what the hell Zumba is. I thought it was one of those things babies sit in ...




Zumba is a Latin-inspired dance workout. The instructor I go to is a little more serious than the standard. She does a lot of air squats, lunges and body resistance ab stuff worked into the dances. It is very popular right now.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I am slim and sexy, please don't hate me!
> 
> My trick, eat a lot of fruit and vegetables, a lot, and less meat and bread.
> 
> Losing weight by eating fruit, delicious and healthy.................


Have you ever read Savor?

Amazon.com: Savor: Mindful Eating, Mindful Life (9780061697692): Thich Nhat Hanh, Lilian Cheung: Books

It is quite a good book. I thought it might speak to you.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Have you ever read Savor?
> 
> Amazon.com: Savor: Mindful Eating, Mindful Life (9780061697692): Thich Nhat Hanh, Lilian Cheung: Books
> 
> It is quite a good book. I thought it might speak to you.


No, I haven't! 

But I know if you eat slowly, you can lose weight!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> No, I haven't!
> 
> But I know if you eat slowly, you can lose weight!


I still eat junk food a lot. I know I shouldn't but it is easier and cheaper. My weight maintains by portion control and exercise. My husband and I have this thing where we try new restaurants and the foods are always high calorie and some are to die for. I wouldn't want to give this up. 

I think like all things, moderation.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Trenton said:


> I still eat junk food a lot. I know I shouldn't but it is easier and cheaper. My weight maintains by portion control and exercise. My husband and I have this thing where we try new restaurants and the foods are always high calorie and some are to die for. I wouldn't want to give this up.
> 
> I think like all things, moderation.


You excise a lot, so it is OK. And you have three kids to run after, you burn a lot more calories than I do! 

My husband always pigs himself out when he gets to eat delicious western food here in the restaurants, then he would keep on saying "ooohhh, eat too much...............ooohhh eat too much..............sorry...............no energy for sex.................

I want to kick him.................................

I stop when I am full!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> I stop when I am full!


Makes so much sense, yet so many people don't do it!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Best exercise... hauling wood for the wood stove. Unfortunately I am not cleared to lift yet so the kids get to do it all.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I stop when I am full!


Among other things, that is part of the point of the book I pointed out. One of the problems for some people is that they are doing other things when eating... watching tv, driving, reading... They aren't mindful of their body's needs. So they may not even know when they are done.

I don't eat until I am full. I eat until no longer hungry. Slight difference and probably what you meant. But full has a shade of meaning that sound like over full to me. Just me.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Best exercise... hauling wood for the wood stove. Unfortunately I am not cleared to lift yet so the kids get to do it all.


It's good excise for them. A lot of kids don't even have any opportunities to do anything like this now. 

Children who are hard workers will be hard workers when they grow up.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Among other things, that is part of the point of the book I pointed out. One of the problems for some people is that they are doing other things when eating... watching tv, driving, reading... They aren't mindful of their body's needs. So they may not even know when they are done.
> 
> I don't eat until I am full. I eat until no longer hungry. Slight difference and probably what you meant. But full has a shade of meaning that sound like over full to me. Just me.


Doctors said that 80% full is the best! Good for health!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Doctors said that 80% full is the best! Good for health!


I am sure it is all in my head, but if I eat to FULL a lot, I wind up being hungrier sooner and for more food.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My diet is fruit in the morning! 

Main meal is lunch, I cook a meat dish, a vegetable dish, our staple food is rice.

I eat supper at school, our boss is a vegetarian, so I eat more vegetables at school. 

I get hungry at night, I eat more fruit or sometimes I boil two eggs. 

My husband is similar to me, he eats a lot of fruit everyday, even more than I do. So no matter how many meals he eats a day, he stays thin.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> I am sure it is all in my head, but if I eat to FULL a lot, I wind up being hungrier sooner and for more food.


Doctors also said more small meals are better than big meals. 

My husband eats many meals a day, four or five maybe. 

For example, at 6 o'clock we have supper, at 8 o'clock he wants a sandwich again.


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (Dec 30, 2010)

my thing is I eat pretty much what I want but in moderation and I exercise. Plus I don't eat huge meals all the time. I will eat several small meals. My weakness is dessert so I allow myself a sweet treat each day so that I don't go overboard if I deprive myself. I also love fruits and veggies and fish and I don't eat a lot of fried food or red meat all the time so that helps. Also helps that I have inherited a pretty high metabolism anyway. I have never really HAD to diet. Now that I'm 36 I feel like it might be time to watch it a little more.
so far still 5'2 105lbs with two kids that keep me on the move. I coach both of their soccer teams and we go hiking and swimming, roller skating, sledding (whatever the weather throws at us we are prepared for) instead of sitting around watching too much tv.


----------

